# Anyone lose a speargun this weekend?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I found a speargun in good shape on a local wreck. Send me a PM with the correct type of gun and the wreck name.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Did it have a Gopro on it? Look on the gulf coast dive society FB page. Joe Granados lost his on the liberty ship.


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

*I lost a gun today*

WhackUm I sent you a PM


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry, the one I found is a different gun on a deeper wreck.


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

I was just about to post (and still will unless this one is mine) that I lost a speargun on the Pete Tide Saturday. Will offer a finder's fee, obviously.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Found the owner. :thumbup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, that is the way the forum is supposed to work.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Good Karma!


----------



## JoeG (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes! Thank you! Lobsterman, the forum only works as good as its members and WhackUmStackUm epitomizes what a great forum member is. Thank you WhackUmStackUm!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ButlerCoOwner said:


> Yes! Thank you! Lobsterman, the forum only works as good as its members and WhackUmStackUm epitomizes what a great forum member is. Thank you WhackUmStackUm!


I too was a recipient of the forum. My son lost my treestand this past hunting season and I found the guy who picked it up in two days, and back to me before the next weekend. It was awesome.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

ButlerCoOwner said:


> Yes! Thank you! Lobsterman, the forum only works as good as its members and WhackUmStackUm epitomizes what a great forum member is. Thank you WhackUmStackUm!


 No problem Bro. Goodness knows I've lost my share of guns.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

What kind of gun was it out of curiosity?


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

Sea Hornet Magnum


----------



## Tofnda (Aug 11, 2014)

WhackUm I sent you a PM


----------



## Rebfhecca (Aug 17, 2014)

WhackUm I sent you a PM


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I did not receive your PMs. What do you need?


----------

